# wireless speakers for my home



## cobra1 (Aug 30, 2013)

I have a tv and dvd player,and the sound only comes out of tv speaker.
I want diy a speaker system with wirelee rear speakers and the front speakers can be wired.any ideas how to do this and what i need to do it
thank you Alan


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

There are plenty of Wireless speaker options out there. If just wanting a Sound bar for front sound, wireless subwoofer and the two rear speakers, look at the Vizio S4251wb4 http://store.vizio.com/home-theater/s4251wb4.html if you are on a budget.

If wanting to spend more, look at Crutchfield.com. I have done thousands of dollars in purchasing from Crutchfield, and their advisors are well educated in the products in their catalog.


----------

